# Amount of travel (deployment, postings) related to different fields



## Curiousone (7 Mar 2014)

Hello ladies and gentlemen,

After thinking for what seems to be a very long time for a young university student, I have come to the conclusion that the CF offers very a compelling opportunity. 

Among all of this thinking, some of it involved the different jobs that are offered and whether or not these interest me. After initially filtering out everything that could possibly be a horrible life choice for my person, I was left with a few interesting possibilities. 

Now among all things I considered, one of those things involved my passion for travel. I certainly know that the CF is not all fun and games and unthinkable and maybe mysterious things may be afflicted to my young body during these times.

All of this being said, what jobs offer the greatest opportunity for travel in this big blue ball we call home? Furthermore, I believe the navy will most likely sail everywhere the most but I'm curious, do these people actually set foot on these foreign lands or do they just float around and admire what they see from the boat?

P.S. Infantry is out of the question but ironically, field engineer is part of my list.

I thank everyone for their contribution.


----------



## Tibbson (7 Mar 2014)

You are right, Navy can offer lots of opportunity to travel depending upon what ship you are assigned to and what their op tempo is.  Numerous RCAF trades get chances to travel as the VIP flights go.  MPs do all of the Embassy security around the world (50 some odd countries) if you qualify for that trade.


----------



## Teager (7 Mar 2014)

You should be basing your trade selection off of what you want to do, not based on what trade travels the most. If Infantry is out of the question then I find it amusing you picked Combat Engineer as there secondary duty is to act as Infantry.


----------



## CombatDoc (7 Mar 2014)

Teager said:
			
		

> You should be basing your trade selection off of what you want to do, not based on what trade travels the most. If Infantry is out of the question then I find it amusing you picked Combat Engineer as there secondary duty is to act as Infantry.


I concur.  If "travel" is what you seek, then consider Air Canada, Westjet, Princess Cruise Lines, etc. otherwise, you're likely to visit such scenic destinations as Bosnia, Afghanistan, Haiti, Honduras, various middle eastern or African countries which are either in conflict or post-disaster.  

If you are still interested in military service (service, not lifestyle), then the Air Force or Navy is likely to provide more travel opportunities. Recall the former US Navy motto of "Join the Navy and see the world".


----------



## Curiousone (7 Mar 2014)

Hello folks,

Unfortunately, I believe I have not made myself clear enough. I am in no way looking into the military to be a "tourist", I am the sort of person that enjoys change. The decision to join is by no means a light one as it will determine what I do for a great part of my life and this asks for me to assess the different aspects of the different roles that are offered to me. Having an informed idea of different a jobs will not only benefit me but the CF as they will not end up training a disinterested soldier.

Furthermore, a question about the a higher possibility for deployment is as legitimate as a question asking whether I will be doing intense physical activities on a daily basis or I will be sitting behind a desk concerning a particular job. I do not know this environment as much as many of you and I try to do as much research as I can before asking for other peoples time and knowledge. 

Unfortunately, just like now, I will sometimes have to depend on other peoples knowledge on their past experience to guide and help me make a sane and informed decision. So please, instead of attacking a particular word or sentence, please discuss what you think may help regarding my question.

I thank everyone for their input.


----------



## CombatDoc (7 Mar 2014)

Curiousone said:
			
		

> All of this being said, what jobs offer the greatest opportunity for travel in this big blue ball we call home?


Number one choice is likely pilot of the 4 engined fixed wing variety. After that, other RCAF or RCN trades rather than CA.


----------



## Teager (8 Mar 2014)

Curiousone said:
			
		

> Hello folks,
> 
> Unfortunately, I believe I have not made myself clear enough. I am in no way looking into the military to be a "tourist", I am the sort of person that enjoys change. The decision to join is by no means a light one as it will determine what I do for a great part of my life and this asks for me to assess the different aspects of the different roles that are offered to me. Having an informed idea of different a jobs will not only benefit me but the CF as they will not end up training a disinterested soldier.
> 
> ...



I gave my bit of input but since you decided to say " I try to do as much research as I can before asking for other peoples time and knowledge." I have to say you obviously have not searched or read much on this forum. There is a ton of information on this forum and I know there is information already on here in regards to what you are asking, as similar questions have been asked before.

I am curious to know why you would pick Combat Engineer when Infantry soldier is out of the question?


----------



## Curiousone (8 Mar 2014)

Teager said:
			
		

> I gave my bit of input but since you decided to say " I try to do as much research as I can before asking for other peoples time and knowledge." I have to say you obviously have not searched or read much on this forum. There is a ton of information on this forum and I know there is information already on here in regards to what you are asking, as similar questions have been asked before.
> 
> I am curious to know why you would pick Combat Engineer when Infantry soldier is out of the question?



To put it as simply as I can, the more technical aspect of the work appeals to me. Being the go to man for quick construction, deconstruction and path making is what interests me. I can understand why people seem confused as to why I wouldn't want Infantry as the Field Engineer will often work along side them. On the other hand, I did use this job as an example, I am more than open to other possibilities. 

Speaking on the research, strictly speaking of the combat roles, I do agree that these people, by character, would be deployed a lot more than other fields. I also understand that it is the same thing for the navy as I wouldn't see the use if they would stay stationed at the dock. Again on the research, I searched through milnet, army, navy, air-force forums and also the Google search with different search terms with the basic ''site:'' function. If it is as easy as you say, I must be using wrong search terms. But honestly, through all this research, I am finding a lot of great information that are leading me to make an informed decision.

To tell you the truth, I have found some information on linemen and a few others, but it feels as if I am missing out on this question. Or is it that I might be skewed on the idea of deployment and apart from Pilots, the navy and combat jobs, people aren't deployed as often as I would think.

I'm grateful for this great pool of information
Have a great night


----------



## Tibbson (8 Mar 2014)

Teager said:
			
		

> I gave my bit of input but since you decided to say " I try to do as much research as I can before asking for other peoples time and knowledge." I have to say you obviously have not searched or read much on this forum. There is a ton of information on this forum and I know there is information already on here in regards to what you are asking, as similar questions have been asked before.



If his experiences with the search feature on this board have been anything like mine then it's no wonder he hasn't found much info.  For some reason I've never been able to get it to return anything other then _*"An Error Has Occurred!  Due to high stress on the server, the search function has been automatically and temporarily disabled. Please try again in a short while."*_ or no returns.  Not complainin....just sayin.


----------



## The_Falcon (8 Mar 2014)

Schindler's lift said:
			
		

> If his experiences with the search feature on this board have been anything like mine then it's no wonder he hasn't found much info.  For some reason I've never been able to get it to return anything other then _*"An Error Has Occurred!  Due to high stress on the server, the search function has been automatically and temporarily disabled. Please try again in a short while."*_ or no returns.  Not complainin....just sayin.



And you know there is an interesting little website called "Google"  perhaps you may have heard of it.  From what I am told, it a type of website known as a "search engine"  and apparently it has an ability to search websites, if you put the website address into the search.


----------



## Tibbson (8 Mar 2014)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> And you know there is an interesting little website called "Google"  perhaps you may have heard of it.  From what I am told, it a type of website known as a "search engine"  and apparently it has an ability to search websites, if you put the website address into the search.



 :chill:  Mocking comment aside, now both Curiousone and I have learned something.  Perhaps they should put a Google search button on the top of this page rather then a defective generic search button.  In either event, as it stands now this site is difficult to search and by asking a question again perhaps it will generate some new and up to date answers and discussion vice jumping into a stale thread that may no longer be current.


----------



## The_Falcon (8 Mar 2014)

Schindler's lift said:
			
		

> :chill:  Mocking comment aside, now both Curiousone and I have learned something.  Perhaps they should put a Google search button on the top of this page rather then a defective generic search button.  In either event, as it stands now this site is difficult to search and by asking a question again perhaps it will generate some new and up to date answers and discussion vice jumping into a stale thread that may no longer be current.



Perhaps they?  The site is run and maintaind by 1 person Mike Bobbit who I hear does have a personal life and things to do in real life.  He is also well aware of the issues with the search function.  So unless you are willing to lend a hand the perhaps you should keep suggestions to yourself.  As it stands creating multiple rendunant topics, is part of the problem.


----------



## AgentSmith (8 Mar 2014)

Curiousone said:
			
		

> To put it as simply as I can, the more technical aspect of the work appeals to me. Being the go to man for quick construction, deconstruction and path making is what interests me. I can understand why people seem confused as to why I wouldn't want Infantry as the Field Engineer will often work along side them. On the other hand, I did use this job as an example, I am more than open to other possibilities.
> 
> *Speaking on the research, strictly speaking of the combat roles, I do agree that these people, by character, would be deployed a lot more than other fields.* I also understand that it is the same thing for the navy as I wouldn't see the use if they would stay stationed at the dock. Again on the research, I searched through milnet, army, navy, air-force forums and also the Google search with different search terms with the basic ''site:'' function. If it is as easy as you say, I must be using wrong search terms. But honestly, through all this research, I am finding a lot of great information that are leading me to make an informed decision.
> 
> ...



Actually you'd be wrong. Technical trades do get deployed more often than, say, someone in the Infantry.


----------



## brihard (8 Mar 2014)

For travel it would be hard to beat sigs or a couple of the logistical jobs, if you were to end up in the right units... We don't go anywhere without communications and logistics.


----------

